# Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra



## leopard_afrika (25. September 2006)

Hallo Jungs,
beim letzten Meeresanglerstammtisch erzählte uns Holger von BigTackle in Pdm, daß Knurri einen Kutter neu in seinem Angebot hätte. Da STF, Angelcarsten+ Sohn und ich mit ein paar Nachbarn und Verwandten am 20.10. ( Freitag ) zusammen Kutterangeln wollten und das von uns zuerst favorisierte Boot schon weg war, setzte ich mich mit Knurri wegen der MS Eltra in Verbindung, was auch klappte. Nun kam von Knurri die Idee, man könnte ja noch mehr Boardies bewegen, zu diesem Termin mitzukommen und ein gemeinsames Angeln zu veranstalten. Also, wer Lust und Laune hat, kann sich ja bei mir oder Knurri melden, sinnvoller wäre bei Knurri, damit er jederzeit den Überblick behält, wieviele Plätze noch frei sind. Alle Infos zum Kahn findet ihr hier: http://www.knurris-angeltouren.de/content/view/129/100/
Bis dann
Dirk|wavey:


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (25. September 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> beim letzten Meeresanglerstammtisch erzählte uns Holger von BigTackle in Pdm, daß Knurri einen Kutter neu in seinem Angebot hätte. Da STF, Nordangler+ Sohn und ich mit ein paar Nachbarn und Verwandten am 20.10. ( Freitag ) zusammen Kutterangeln wollten und das von uns zuerst favorisierte Boot schon weg war, setzte ich mich mit Knurri wegen der MS Eltra in Verbindung, was auch klappte. Nun kam von Knurri die Idee, man könnte ja noch mehr Boardies bewegen, zu diesem Termin mitzukommen und ein gemeinsames Angeln zu veranstalten. Also, wer Lust und Laune hat, kann sich ja bei mir oder Knurri melden, sinnvoller wäre bei Knurri, damit er jederzeit den Überblick behält, wieviele Plätze noch frei sind. Alle Infos zum Kahn findet ihr hier: http://www.knurris-angeltouren.de/content/view/129/100/
> Bis dann
> Dirk|wavey:




Nordangler und Sohn ??????


Der  STF  :g


----------



## leopard_afrika (25. September 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

Sorry, Angelcarsten + Sohn


----------



## leopard_afrika (25. September 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

Übrigens, wer früher anreisen will, oder länger bleiben will, lt. Knurri gibt es 12 Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten an Bord oder er kann sicherlich bei der Unterkunftsvermittlung behilflich sein.


----------



## Knurrhahn (26. September 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

Da sich ja schon einige Boardies angemeldet haben.
Wurde von www.knurris-angeltouren.de und www.bigtackle.de eine Idee geboren.
Und zwar soll es der von uns gemeinsam, erstmalig veranstaltete  Ostsee-Dorschpokal werden
Es werden jede Menge tolle Preise auf euch warten.
Gruß Knurri!


----------



## FishHunterBLN (26. September 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

Geile Idee!
Beim 20.10 wäre ich sicher dabei...wenn ich darf!


----------



## leopard_afrika (26. September 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

Mit oder ohne Deine Cousine, Schwester oder Frau Rolf?


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (26. September 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

Derzeit gemeldet für den 20.10 zum " Ostsee Dorschpokal "

Boardies:

1.leopard_afrika
2.Seeteufelfreund
3.Angelcarsten ( und Sohn )
4.BT-Holger



Der  STF  #6


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (26. September 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> Mit oder ohne Deine Cousine, Schwester oder Frau Rolf?




Mal nicht so gehässig,oller " Makrelenfischer " :q:q:q....


Der  STF  #d


----------



## FishHunterBLN (26. September 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

@eichhörnchenübergangswegerfinder leo

Das muss ich seine Hoheit Rolf erst fragen, aber ich denke, dat geht klar...
Ich kann ihn Dir auch vermieten, wenn Du mal magst:q


----------



## BT-Holger (26. September 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

@ all,

selbstverständlich bin ich auch an Board. Ich muss ja mit Knurri die Preise verteilen.
Wichtig für den Skipper: Wenn Rolf und Torsten mitkommen ausreichend Ballerbrühe und Linie mitnehmen!

c ya

Holger


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (26. September 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*



BT-Holger schrieb:


> @ all,
> 
> selbstverständlich bin ich auch an Board. Ich muss ja mit Knurri die Preise verteilen.
> Wichtig für den Skipper: Wenn Rolf und Torsten mitkommen ausreichend Ballerbrühe und Linie mitnehmen!
> ...




Fischen wir den Pokal nur unter uns Boardies aus ?????


Der  STF  #6


----------



## BT-Holger (26. September 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

@ Martin,

wat ne Frage. Ne gewisse Orga soll schon hier übers Board und Knurri laufen, um den Überblick zu behalten. Mitmachen sollte wer will und kann.


c ya


Holger


----------



## leopard_afrika (26. September 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

@holger
die frage mit den boardies und nichtboardies kam von mir. angelcarsten bringt seinen sohn mit, ich komme mit 4- 5 leuten, die nichtboardies sind, teilweise deshalb, weil angeblich zu alt, um sich mit dem internet zu beschäftigen, teils, weil fast jeden tag am wasser ( Rentner haben niemals Zeit, ha, ha, ha )


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (26. September 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*



BT-Holger schrieb:


> @ Martin,
> 
> wat ne Frage. Ne gewisse Orga soll schon hier übers Board und Knurri laufen, um den Überblick zu behalten. Mitmachen sollte wer will und kann.
> 
> ...



So war das nicht gemeint,hätte ja sein können das der Pokal für alle Angler an dem Tag ist ....daher meine Frage .
Du läufst ja eh ausser Konkurrenz....|supergri|supergri
Somit haben wir ja noch Chancen.....|rolleyes

Der   STF  #6


----------



## FishHunterBLN (26. September 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

@ holger

frechheit|uhoh: , na warte am montag mittag sind ja rolf und meine wenigkeit bei dir - mach dich schonmal frisch|sagnix


----------



## BT-Holger (26. September 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

Falsch verstanden,


die Nichtbordies sollen natürlich auch in den Genuss der Preise kommen.
Der erste Preis ist ja ein Kundenverkehrfreundliches polynesisches Ganzkörpertattoo

Tja Torsten,am Montag bin ich auf der Ostsee! Kannst aber trotzdem im Laden vorbeischauen.

@ Martin,

ich angel aber mit dem neuen zylindrischen Alfred Nobel Pilker in Rot, da hat die Konkurenz wenig Chancen!


c ya

Holger


----------



## Klaus S. (26. September 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

Tolle Idee #6 

Bin natürlich auch dabei, sowas kann man sich ja nicht entgehen lassen.  

Wer auch immer... schreibt mich auf auf eure Liste #h


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (26. September 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

Auf`n Freitag. |evil: 
Da kann ich schon mal nicht. :c 
Wünsch euch aber viel Spaß. #6


----------



## leopard_afrika (26. September 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

Schade Jörg, daß du nicht mitkommen kannst. Haben extra den Freitag gewählt, da:
1. Kaum noch viele Plätze am Wochenende frei sind
2. Nicht so viel los sein muß auf dem Wasser
3. Das ganze ja aus dem Angeln weniger Leute ( an Boardies zuerst Angelcarsten, STF und ich ) erweitert wurde auf die Idee des zwanglosen Treffens von noch mehr Boardies zum Kennenlernen


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (26. September 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

Ja is doch ok, aber ich muß nun mal Freitags bis Middach arbeiten.
Wenn allerdings kurz vorher noch ein Platz frei ist und mein Chef mir frei gibt dann komme ich mit, geht aber wirklich nur Knall auf Fall.


----------



## Knurrhahn (26. September 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

Wir werden eine Seite basteln,wo ihr alle Informationen bekommt und ein Anmeldeformular findet.
Gruß Knurri!


----------



## MFT Sutje (26. September 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

Moin Moin,
das hört sich echt gut an was ihr da auf sie Beine stellen wollt.Wenn ich dann auch noch Frei bekomm,würde ich gerne mitkommen,mal sehn was passiert.
Ich werde das hier sehr gespannt beobachten.

Bis denne

Peter


----------



## Knurrhahn (27. September 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

Hi MS
Für dich ist doch immer ein Platz frei.


----------



## Knurrhahn (27. September 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

So nach dem ich den ganzen Vormittag telefoniert habe, ist es mir nicht möglich Angelkarten für MV zu organisieren.
Aber ich habe da eine andere Idee.
Es reisen doch Leute von euch am Vortag an.
Mit diesen Leuten könnten sich doch Diejenigen  wegen einer Angelkarte in Verbindung setzten.
Kopiert euren Fischereischen und schickt ihn diesen Leuten zu.
Und wenn ihr ganz  artig fragt werden sie sie für euch eine Angelkarte kaufen.
Es wird ja ein Angelladen in Wismar geben.
Ich reise leider erst am 20.10 an, sonst würde ich mich darum kümmern.
Gruß Knurri!


----------



## Klaus S. (27. September 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

Hi |wavey: 
braucht man auf ein Kutter überhaupt den Schein für die Küste?? Ich glaube kaum oder irre ich da?? Ansonsten muß der Käpt'n eben bisschen weiter raus fahren :m


----------



## leopard_afrika (27. September 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

Klaus, was is aber, wenn er wegen Wetter nicht über die 3 sm rausfahren kann. ich hab ja meine Jahreskarte, aber mein Vater, mein Onkel usw. würden mich lynchen, wenn sie deshalb nicht angeln dürften. dann doch lieber die 10 € abgedrückt. Das Problem erscheint mir nur, wenn da früh um halb 6 ca. 15 Halbwilde in der Tanke auftauchen und der hat nur 8 Tageskarten da. Deswegen lieber vorgesorgt.


----------



## Klaus S. (27. September 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

Moin Dirk, da hast natürlich Recht... aber dein Vater und dein Onkel könnten dann doch unsere Fische ausnehmen und filetieren. Ich hab nämlich auch ne Jahreskarte. 
Hat der Kapitän keine Karten an Bord?? Könnte er doch bestimmt besorgen...oder???


----------



## leopard_afrika (27. September 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

Genau deshalb hat Knurri ja den halben vormittag telefoniert, da das auch meine Idee war. Aber ich habe auch schon gehört, daß offizielle Kartenausgeber kontrolliert wurden, ob die Ausgabebücher stimmen, denn da muß zu jeder ausgegebenen Karte die Fischereischeinnummer stehen. Wenn die nun 15 Karten an den Käpt`n ausgeben, fehlen Ihnen erst mal `ne Weile die Nummern, und Ärger wollen die ja auch vermeiden.
Mein Vater und filetieren, ha ha ha. Der hat letzte Woche nen Ausflug zum Forellen holen verschoben, weil ja keiner zum Fische säubern da war, denn ich war ja in Norwegen. Das einzige, was er mal gemacht hat, war mir die Lampe zu halten, als wir erst abends mit den Fischen ankamen. Dabei hab ich ihm doch letztes Jahr einen Gutschein für einen Fischausnehm- und Filetierlehrgang bei mir geschenkt. Ich würde ihm bei Bedarf sogar zeigen, wie man Fische fängt. Keine Chance auf Einlösung.


----------



## Knurrhahn (27. September 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

Der Kapitän hat keine Karten an Bord.
Gibt da irgendwelche Probleme mit den Behörden.


----------



## Cottonfox (27. September 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

wie kann ich meich denn bei Knurri anmelden, da ich auch Interesse hätte dorthin mitzukommen!?

vielleicht kann jemand mich auch so schon mal aufschreiben!

gruß 

Cottonfox


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (27. September 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> Gibt da irgendwelche Probleme mit den Behörden.



Genau das ist das Problem und darum zieht sich das keiner auf den Tisch. Mein Dealer hier am Ort hatte auch schon mal Karten verkauft aber anstatt das die Behörden Danke sagen verteilen die nur Stress. Bürokratie halt.
Hier bekommt man nur einen Schein gegen Vorlage des Fischereischein. Es geht aber auch mit Ablichtungen, das habe ich ja Jahrelang für meine Meschendorf Besucher so gemacht.
Auch der Satz wir fahren weit raus zählt nicht, beim rein und beim rausfahren kommt ihr durch Mecklenburgische Gewässer und wenn ihr dort ohne Schein angetroffen werdet zählt keine Ausrede. Ist wirklich so und dikutieren lohnt da auch nicht. |gr:


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (27. September 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*



Cottonfox schrieb:


> wie kann ich meich denn bei Knurri anmelden, da ich auch Interesse hätte dorthin mitzukommen!?
> 
> vielleicht kann jemand mich auch so schon mal aufschreiben!
> 
> ...



normal reicht dieses Posting schon aber kannst ihm ja noch mal ne PM schicken.


----------



## leopard_afrika (27. September 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

Wenn ich das jetzt richtig sehe, sind wir bis jetzt
STF
Angelcarsten+ Sohn
Cottonfox
Knurri
Holger
Klaus S.
FishHunterBLN+ Rolf
leopard_afrika + 5
RotzProtz?
Jörg? 
Da werden sich ja wohl noch welche finden!?

P.S. Noch mal zur Erinnerung: Infos zum Kahn unter www.knurris-angeltouren.de


----------



## MFT Sutje (27. September 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

Das ? steht da gut,denn bis jetzt is mein Chef von der sache gar nicht so angetan.Hoffe er überlegt sich das gut,denn sonst gigt es was auf die Mütze.
Wie viele können denn da mit,oder besser sollen mit?


----------



## leopard_afrika (27. September 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

Nimm deinen Chef mit! Knurri sagt Halt!, wenn der Kahn voll ist. Aber es passen schon noch welche drauf.


----------



## afischi (28. September 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

Moin,

ist zwar ein ungünstiger Termin, würde es aber versuchen dabei zu sein. Wollte schon immer mal ein Tattoo 
Wann müsste man denn aufschlagen, reicht 06:30 ?

Gruss


----------



## Knurrhahn (28. September 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

So Leute die Seite 1.Ostsee-Dorschpokal ist fertig.
Dort findet ihr alle Informationen und könnt euch anmelden.
Ich bitte darum, dass sich die bereits Gemeldeten noch einmal über diese Anmeldung bei mir melden.
Ich will ja nicht, dass mir einer von euch durch die Lappen geht.
Gruß Knurri!

Es sind schon 16 Leute aus dem AB dabei.


----------



## BennyO (28. September 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

Dann wünsche ich euch mal viel spaß. Würde auch gerne mnit kommen aber ich kann leider nciht.


Gruß Benny


----------



## Luzifer (28. September 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

Hi Knurri !
super idee werde bestimmt auch dabei sein. #:


----------



## leopard_afrika (28. September 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

@afischi
6.30 Uhr ist Abfahrt, du müßtest also etwas früher da sein. Und sprecht Euch ab wegen Fahrgemeinschaften!


----------



## Klausi2000 (28. September 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> Und sprecht Euch ab wegen Fahrgemeinschaften!



Guter Hinweis!! Aus dem Raum Potsdam/Berlin werden je sicherlich doch einige dazu kommen ... oder?

Viele Grüße,
Christian


----------



## leopard_afrika (28. September 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

@knurri
wegen der fahrgemeinschaften wäre es vlt. auch gut, wenn hier oder bei www.dorsch-pokal.de ab und an ne liste der teilnehmer aktualisiert würde. dann können die jungs/ mädels? das selber miteinander abquatschen


----------



## afischi (28. September 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

So, hab mich mal angemeldet.
Fahrgemeinschaft wäre geil, komme erst Nachts aus BS zurück
und habe das Auto voll. Wenn also einer aus meiner Nähe fährt, würde ich mich gerne anschliessen.


----------



## leopard_afrika (28. September 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

@afischi
spontane eingebung wären da die ludwigsfelder recken mit evtl. treffpunkt in schönefeld. mit PN läßt sich so was schnell abklären.


----------



## Cottonfox (28. September 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

Wenn ich das jetzt richtig sehe, sind wir bis jetzt
STF
Angelcarsten+ Sohn
Cottonfox
Knurri
Holger
Klaus S.
FishHunterBLN+ Rolf
leopard_afrika + 5
RotzProtz?
Jörg? 
Da werden sich ja wohl noch welche finden!?

laut der Liste bin ich ja schon dabei! das freut mich!|supergri 

gruß Cottonfox|wavey:


----------



## leopard_afrika (29. September 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

@cottonfox
dabeisein ist nicht das problem. nutzt aber bitte trotzdem auf jeden fall das anmeldeformular bei www.dorsch-pokal.de , damit knurri die übersicht behält.


----------



## zg (29. September 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

Habe mich auch angemeldet #h 

@Thorsten: Fahren wir gemeinsam hoch?

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Knurrhahn (29. September 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

Teilnehmer die sich bis jetzt gemeldet haben =20 Personen.
STF
Angelcarsten+ Sohn
Cottonfox
Knurri+Frau
Holger
Klaus S.
FishHunterBLN+ Rolf
leopard_afrika + 5
Klausi 2000
zg
afischi
Luzifer
RotzProtz?
Jörg? 

Anmeldung hier
Es warten jede Menge tolle Preise auf euch.


----------



## Nauke (29. September 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

Bei wem könnte ich mit ins Auto hippeln?

würde mich dann auch mit anmelden#h


----------



## Knurrhahn (29. September 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

Ich könnte noch 4-5 Personen vom Rasthof-Stolpe mitnehmen.


----------



## Nauke (29. September 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> Ich könnte noch 4-5 Personen vom Rasthof-Stolpe mitnehmen.



Dann müßte ich meine Kutsche da stehen lassen. Ob das gut geht?

Wo beginnt deine Fahrt und welche Autobahnauffahrt nimmst Du?

Gruß Nauke#h


----------



## Knurrhahn (29. September 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

Genau vor dem Hotel kann man getrost sein Auto stehen lassen.
Habe ich schon öfter mit Gästen so gemacht.
Meine Anreise startet in Ludwigsfelde geht am Funkturm in Berlin vorbei, weiter auf der Autobahn nach Rostock
und ab nach Wismar.
Gruß Knurri!


----------



## leopard_afrika (29. September 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

Hartmut, da bist du über Köpenick, Schöneweide,Schönefeld oder über Autobahn/ B 101 aber schneller in Ludwigsfelde.


----------



## Nauke (29. September 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> Hartmut, da bist du über Köpenick, Schöneweide,Schönefeld oder über Autobahn/ B 101 aber schneller in Ludwigsfelde.



ick bin auch schnell in Straußberg:q  #h 

PS: Warst Du in der Currywurstbude?


----------



## Nauke (29. September 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

Ich könnte mich jetzt anmelden und bei Knurri mit ins Auto schlüpfen.

Nur hab ich dann immer noch keinen MV Schein|kopfkrat


----------



## Knurrhahn (29. September 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

Auch darum habe ich mich schon gekümmert.


----------



## Nauke (29. September 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> Auch darum habe ich mich schon gekümmert.



Na dann jetz ab zu Anmeldung und steige dann in Stolpe zu.#6 #h


----------



## Knurrhahn (29. September 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

Ich brauche von jeden Teilnehmer der einen Schein braucht den vollen Nahmen die Fischereischeinnummer
und das Datum wenn derjenige mehrere Tage  oben bleiben möchte.
Also eine Mail an  mich mit diesen  Daten.
info@knurris-angeltouren.de


----------



## Knurrhahn (29. September 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

Teilnehmer die sich bis jetzt gemeldet haben =21 Personen.

Nauke
STF
Angelcarsten+ Sohn
Cottonfox
Knurri+Frau
Holger
Klaus S.
FishHunterBLN+ Rolf
leopard_afrika + 5
Klausi 2000
zg
afischi
Luzifer
RotzProtz?
Jörg?


----------



## leopard_afrika (29. September 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

@Hartmut
Ich fahre sogar ab Grünheide, gleich bei dir um die Ecke, aber unser Auto ist leider schon voll, da auch mein Onkel und sein Angelkumpel mitfahren. Sonst hätte ich dir das schon vorgeschlagen.
Aber die andere Variante mit Ludwigsfelde habe ich ja deshalb vorgeschlagen, weil afischi dann in AltGlienicke hätte zu dir zusteigen können und ihr wärt über Schönefeld in Richtung Pdm gefahren und nur Richtung Ludwigsfelde abgebogen.


----------



## Nauke (29. September 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> @Hartmut
> Ich fahre sogar ab Grünheide, gleich bei dir um die Ecke, aber unser Auto ist leider schon voll, da auch mein Onkel und sein Angelkumpel mitfahren. Sonst hätte ich dir das schon vorgeschlagen.
> Aber die andere Variante mit Ludwigsfelde habe ich ja deshalb vorgeschlagen, weil afischi dann in AltGlienicke hätte zu dir zusteigen können und ihr wärt über Schönefeld in Richtung Pdm gefahren und nur Richtung Ludwigsfelde abgebogen.



Er kann auch in Richtung Stolpe zusteigen. Dann fahre ich halt in AltGlienicke
auf die Autobahn. Null Problemo#h


----------



## Knurrhahn (29. September 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

Anmeldungen hier
Ihr werdet sicher alle bemerkt haben, dass wir den Text bei der Anmeldung etwas geändert haben.
Der Grund, wir wollen keinen Ärger mit Petra Lustig bekommen.
Es ist kein Wettkampfangeln.|rolleyes 
Gruß Knurri!


----------



## Knurrhahn (29. September 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

Ich brauche von jeden Teilnehmer der einen Schein braucht den vollen Nahmen die Fischereischeinnummer
und das Datum wenn derjenige mehrere Tage oben bleiben möchte.
Also eine Mail an mich mit diesen Daten.
info@knurris-angeltouren.de


----------



## leopard_afrika (29. September 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

@hartmut
super, genau so sollte es laufen, müßt ihr euch nur noch `ne zeit abkaspern. ;-)
übrigens hat mir die currywurst gleich am nächsten tag geschmeckt.


----------



## leopard_afrika (29. September 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

@knurri,
dann müßten doch nur noch torsten, rolf und zg am funkturm oder in stolpe zusteigen, dann wär dein auto voll.


----------



## Knurrhahn (29. September 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

Zusteigen ist bei mir Stolpe-Rasthof möglich.


----------



## afischi (29. September 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

Moin Moin, 

musste mir den Tag wieder mit Arbeit versauen.#h
@Nauke@Knurri
danke für euer Angebot (Ausflug nach Altglienicke) bzw. Mitnahme von Stolpe
wichtigste Frage wäre für mich, ob Ihr (Knurri +Nauke)
auch abends wieder zurück fahrt ?
Wenn nicht, muss ich eh umdenken.

Gruss


----------



## Knurrhahn (30. September 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

Es geht am Abend wieder nach hause.
Bis jetzt haben sich Nauke und afischi bei mir als Mitfahrer gemeldet.
Sind wir also schon zu viert.


----------



## Knurrhahn (30. September 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

Ich brauche von jeden Teilnehmer der einen Schein braucht den vollen Nahmen die Fischereischeinnummer
und das Datum wenn derjenige mehrere Tage oben bleiben möchte.
Also eine Mail an mich mit diesen Daten.
info@knurris-angeltouren.de


----------



## afischi (30. September 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

Moin,

@Knurri
mein Mail ist gestern schon raus. Dann bis zum 20. kurz vorm Aufstehen.
@Nauke
Damit dein Umweg nicht so groß wird, könnten wir uns doch Kreuzung Ernst-Ruska-Ufer/Wegedornstr. treffen.

Gruss 
André


----------



## Knurrhahn (30. September 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

Hi Leute

Ich bin bis nächsten Sonntag in Norwegen.
Klausi2000 wird sich weiter um diese Sache hier kümmern.
Gruß Knurri!


----------



## Klausi2000 (30. September 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

Jawoll, Infos, Anmeldungen etc. ... Alles wie bisher!

Ich freu mich schon auf den 20igsten, wird mal wieder Zeit an die Ostsee zu kommen ... 

Christian


----------



## Nauke (1. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

Hallo Christian,

könnt Du/Ihr auch ne Gastangelkarte besorgen.

Dann würde noch ein Freund mitkommen wollen. 

In dem Fall könnten wir bei Bedarf noch einen T4 stellen.

Gruß Hartmut


----------



## leopard_afrika (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

Mal hochgeholt, da ja immer mehr Leute aus dem Urlaub zurückkommen und nichts hiervon wissen.


----------



## Luzifer (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

bin dabei anmeldung ist raus.
Klausi melde dich mal per email


----------



## Klaus S. (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

Hallo |wavey: 
hat noch Jemand einen Platz ab Staaken frei?? Liegt ja auch auf den Weg zur Autobahn (sag ich mal so  )


----------



## leopard_afrika (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

@klaus s.
sieht wohl eher schlecht aus. vlt. sprichst du mal mit fishhunter oder rolf, da rolf in spandau wohnt, ansonsten knurri, ab raststätte stolper heide?
@klausi2000 oder knurri
wie viele sind wir denn schon oder erst?


----------



## Nauke (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

Klausi2000,

wie siehts aus mit der Gastkarte?

Dann bauen wir die ganze Tour um und nehmen auch Klaus s. mit#h


----------



## leopard_afrika (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

@hartmut
mit gastkarte meinst du wahrscheinlich den tourischein. ich nehme an, daß das schwieriger als die tageskarte ist, da man da glaub ich ne belehrung unterschreiben muß. aber vlt. können das klausi2000 oder knurri ja klären.


----------



## Nauke (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> @hartmut
> mit gastkarte meinst du wahrscheinlich den tourischein. ich nehme an, daß das schwieriger als die tageskarte ist, da man da glaub ich ne belehrung unterschreiben muß. aber vlt. können das klausi2000 oder knurri ja klären.



Jepp, den Schein für Fischereischeinlose#h


----------



## Klausi2000 (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*



Nauke schrieb:


> Jepp, den Schein für Fischereischeinlose#h



Moin,

für den Touristenschein muß dein Kumpel eine Belehrung unterschreiben und persönlich mit Ausweis oder Reisepass bei den Behörden antreten. Wenn ihr einen Tag früher kommen könntet ließe sich dies organisieren - hier- das Antragsformular downloaden - an die Stadtverwaltung Wismar schicken und dort am Donnerstag abend abholen ...

Anders lässt sich dies meines Wissens nicht organisieren - ich versuch da heute noch einmal jemanden zu erreichen.

Viele Grüße,
Christian​


----------



## Klausi2000 (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> @klausi2000 oder knurri
> wie viele sind wir denn schon oder erst?





Ich hab hier jetzt 16 Leute ... zusätzlich 2 Personen mit Fragezeichen - dazu kommt Holger von Bigtackle mit seinen Leuten. 

Schön wäre es, wenn wir noch ein paar mehr Leute begeistern könnten, denn dann wäre es möglich, den gesamten Kutter zu chartern.

Viele Grüße,
Christian


----------



## leopard_afrika (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

16 kann nicht stimmen, ich nehm an, dir fehlen die plus leute, bei mir plus 5, bei fishhunter + rolf, bei angelcarsten plus sohn, wären dann mindestens 23?


----------



## Klausi2000 (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> 16 kann nicht stimmen, ich nehm an, dir fehlen die plus leute, bei mir plus 5, bei fishhunter + rolf, bei angelcarsten plus sohn, wären dann mindestens 23?



Kann sein ... ich hab hier nur die Mails mit den Anmeldungen durchgezählt ... am Samstag ist Knuri wieder da - der hat - wie immer - sicherlich den Überblick!! 

Christian


----------



## leopard_afrika (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

Hat denn keiner weiter Lust, das Seegebiet vor Wismar gemensam mit uns unsicher zu machen?


----------



## Knurrhahn (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

So ich bin wieder zurück aus Norge.
Morgen werde ich mir mal die Sache hier vornehmen und euch auf den aktuellen Stand bringen.
Gruß Knurri!


----------



## FishHunterBLN (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

@leodirk

habe gerade auch von rolf das verbindliche ok bekommen...

@all 

aber ein paar boardies fehlen uns noch -> noch jemand ohne fahrschein?


----------



## leopard_afrika (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

@fishhunterbln
hattest du euch bei knurri angemeldet? unter http://www.dorsch-pokal.de/


----------



## FishHunterBLN (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

@leo

aber selbstverständlich! ist schon ganze 3 minuten her:g .


----------



## Knurrhahn (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

Na das wird doch langsam.#6 

Nauke
STF
Angelcarsten+ Sohn
Cottonfox
Knurri+Frau
Holger
Klaus S.
leopard_afrika + 5
Klausi 2000
zg
afischi
Luzifer
FishHunterBLN +1
Reiner Kr.
RotzProtz?

Angelkarten haben bestellt: Hartmut, Andre, Dirk und Torsten, wobei mir von Torsten die Daten für die zweite Person fehlen.
Kann es sein das sich Torsten zwei mal angemeldet hat, einmal er alleine und einmal mit einer zweiten Person?
Anmeldungen hier
Gruß Knurri!


----------



## leopard_afrika (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

definitiv fishhunterbln und rolf 2 mal gelistet.


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> definitiv fishhunterbln und rolf 2 mal gelistet.




Ja,so´n " Leopardenauge " übersieht nix.......:q:q:q


Der  STF  #d


----------



## Knurrhahn (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

Könnten sich bitte die Leute noch einmal bei mir melden, die bei mir ab Rasthof Stolper-Heide mitfahren wollen.
Nicht das mir einer durch  die Lappen geht.
Gruß Knurri


----------



## Nauke (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> Könnten sich bitte die Leute noch einmal bei mir melden, die bei mir ab Rasthof Stolper-Heide mitfahren wollen.
> Nicht das mir einer durch  die Lappen geht.
> Gruß Knurri



Nauke kommt mit afischi#h


----------



## Nauke (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

So,

aber nur was ganz wichtiges. 

Nauke will ja nicht gewinnen nur die meisten und größten Fische fangen.|rolleyes 

Nur hab ich null Ahnung von der Ostseeangelei#d 

und auch keine Ausrüstung:c 

Was hab ich hier:

- ne Rute, "NAUTIC SENSOR BOAT", 2,10m, Aktion 10 - 300g
- meine größte Stationärrolle ist ne SPRO L.C.S. 240 Freilaufrolle
bespult mit Fireline, zwischen 6 und 9Kg Tragkraft.

Und die unten abgebildeten Kunstköder 40g bis 120g.

Komme ich damit aus#c


----------



## leopard_afrika (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

Sieht doch erst mal nicht schlecht aus, Hartmut. STF hat mir erzählt, Heringe sollen derzeit gut gehen, also hab ich 2-3 Vorfächer dafür eingepackt. Ansonsten pump ich Dir gern was von meinen Pilkern, Gufis usw. Schleppe sicher wieder 500 % von dem mit, was ich brauche! 
Rutenmäßig nehm ich dasselbe mit, wie nach Norwegen zum leichten Pilken, hab ja auch keinen Dukatenschei..er.
Beifänger mußt du selber wissen, ob du damit angeln willst.


----------



## Knurrhahn (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

Für das Angeln vom Kutter ist mir eine 2,40m Rute zu kurz.
Ich verwende eine 2,70m - 2,80m Rute mit einer Tragkraft von 30g bis 80g oder von 50g bis 150g.
Eine kleine Stationärrolle mit einer 11er Geflochtenen und los geht es.
Deine Köder kann man benutzen.
Ich würde mir aber noch ein paar Twister als Beifänger  einpacken.
Japanrot und Schwarz hat sich in der letzten Zeit oft bewährt.
Gruß Knurri!


----------



## Klaus S. (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*



FishHunterBLN schrieb:


> @all
> 
> aber ein paar boardies fehlen uns noch -> noch jemand ohne fahrschein?


 
Hallo #h 
habt ihr noch ein Platz frei ab Spandau???? Würd dann gern bei euch mitfahren da ich ansonsten schon einen Tag früher anreisen müßte.


----------



## leopard_afrika (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

Hartmut, was hast du denn für die Müggelspree so für ne Rute, wenn du da mit Köfi angelst? Ich nehm auch eine von meinen Löcknitzruten mit.


----------



## leopard_afrika (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

@klaus s.
schick torsten lieber ne PN oder Mail, bevor der hier nicht so oft reinsieht.


----------



## Nauke (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> Hartmut, was hast du denn für die Müggelspree so für ne Rute, wenn du da mit Köfi angelst? Ich nehm auch eine von meinen Löcknitzruten mit.



Mit denen kann ich mich in der Öffendlichkeit nicht sehen lassen:q

@Knurrhahn,

längere Ruten hab ich nur noch einen 3m, 300gWG Teleskopstock. Aber der ist wohl eher was
für die Brandung.

Ich hab noch 60er Wallerschnur hier, da werde ich mir noch paar Vorfächer mit und ohne
Beifänger zusammertüddeln.#h


----------



## leopard_afrika (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

Hey, bei mir steht auch keine Marke drauf, nur was von VEB sowieso


----------



## afischi (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

Moin Leute,

habe heute grade mal umdisponiert. 
Ist mir alles zu stressig, ich komme aber trotzdem.
Ich muss am Mittwoch nach Braunschweig und dort bis Donnerstag 20:30 verweilen, werde dann noch mal im Hotel 
schlafen und gleich von dort hochkommen.

@Nauke 
musst alleine nach Stolpe fahren
@Knurri
kannst ja meinen Platz Klaus S. vermachen

Gruss

André


----------



## Knurrhahn (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

Also fahren bis jetzt Torsten, Rolf und Hartmut bei mir mit.
Klaus S. ?????????????
Gruß Knurri!


----------



## Knurrhahn (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

Also fahren bis jetzt Torsten, Rolf, zg und Hartmut bei mir mit.
Klaus S. ?????????????

Gruß Knurri!


----------



## Knurrhahn (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> Also fahren bis jetzt Torsten, Rolf, zg und Hartmut bei mir mit.
> Klaus S. ?????????????
> 
> Gruß Knurri!



Ach ja das wichtigste!
Weil ihr doch Leute aus dem AB seit und ich euch alle so gerne habe
beträgt der Unkostenanteil für den Transfer *pro Nase 10 Euro*.
Gruß Knurri!


----------



## Knurrhahn (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

@ Torsten
Ich brauche von Rolf noch die Daten für die Angelkarte!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## leopard_afrika (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

Hat Torsten sich schon gemeldet? Oder soll ich ihm ne SMS schicken?


----------



## Knurrhahn (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

Wegen der Angelkarte noch nicht.


----------



## Alf Stone (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

Hallo @all,

Seeteufelfreund hatte mich letztens schon mal auf das Thema hingewiesen.
Da war ich aber noch recht unschlüssig.
Hab jetzt beschlossen, einen Tag frei zu machen und wäre dabei, wenn sich noch ne Mitfahrgelegenheit mit abendlicher Heimreise finden läßt.
Wie ich gesehen habe kommt Nauke aus Müggelheim, da ich ganz in der Nähe wohne, könnten wir uns ja irgendwie verabreden, wenn bei Knurri noch Platz für mich wäre...
Das wäre super...
Ne Karte versuche ich mir heute in Grünau zu organisieren, hier gibts einen Angelladen der die verkauft...
Wenn nicht gebe ich vorher noch mal Bescheid...


----------



## Knurrhahn (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

Hi Alf Stone
Platz ist noch im Auto.
Gruß Knurri!


----------



## FishHunterBLN (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

Keine Panik|wavey: 
Alles geregelt, Rolfs Nr. ist zu Knurri emailtechnisch unterwegs. 
Alles wird gut |sagnix

Torsten


----------



## FishHunterBLN (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

@ alfstone

Hallo alter Haudegen,

endlich lernen wir uns mal persönlich kennen und Du kannst mich in die Geheimnisse der hohen Angelkunst einweihen...#a


----------



## Alf Stone (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*



FishHunterBLN schrieb:


> @ alfstone
> 
> Hallo alter Haudegen,
> 
> endlich lernen wir uns mal persönlich kennen und Du kannst mich in die Geheimnisse der hohen Angelkunst einweihen...#a


Ja freue mich auch auf das Treffen. So eine Kuttertour ist schließlich immer was Schönes. War ja auch bei der Jungfernbordiekuttertour vor zwei Jahren auf der Forelle dabei.
Konnte dann die letzten Jahre nicht mehr mit, weil ich einfach zu langsam war und nicht oft genug im Board...:c
Ob ich allerdings der Kutterangelpapst bin und dir viel beibringen kann, möchte ich stark bezweifeln.#c
Irgendwie hab ich immer kein Glück auf'm Kutter und war auch schon mal soweit, daß ich nie wieder mit nem Kutter raus wollte (Ewige Fahrerei, der Käpt'n gibt sich keine Mühe,und vorallen Dingen wenig Fisch,etc.)

Aber was solls die Freude am Angeln ist doch größer und so probier ich es aufs Neue und vielleicht habt ihr ja noch ein paar Tricks für mich parat...:m

Achso die Anmeldung hab ich auf der Dorsch-Pokal-Seite durchgeführt und mit Nauke ist auch alles zwecks Abholung besprochen.

Aber jetzt gleich mal ein paar Fragen.

Hab gelesen daß der Seeteufelfreund,was von Heringen erzählt hat.
Neben der Frage, woher er das als Berliner Boulette :q eigentlich wissen will, würde mich interessieren ob das stimmt und ich mich auch mit ein wenig Heringszeug eindecken sollte...
Ich dachte immer die sind so gegen Juni,Juli an der Küste unterwegs...
Sind Gummifische zu empfehlen? Hab die letzten Male immer ein paar Spezialisten beobachten, die damit gut gefangen haben. Ich leider noch nie...#d

Achso und Karte brauch ich keine, hab ich mir gerade im Angelladen in Grünau besorgt. Falls es da noch bei jemandem Probleme gibt, es sind wohl noch welche vorrätig und ich könnte die also besorgen...


----------



## leopard_afrika (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

@Alf
Dann hat`s sich das wohl doch gelohnt, den Tröt immer mal wieder hoch zu holen. Woher Martin das weiß, ist mir auch schleierhaft, aber zumindest hat er das mit den Heringen erzählt. War mir auch neu, daß die so spät nochmals in großer Anzahl auftauchen. Wobei das ja von den Temperaturen hinhauen könnte, da die "normale " Heringszeit ja im April/ Mai ( nicht Juni/ Juli) ist, danach folgen Mai/ Juni die großen Hornischwärme.


----------



## Knurrhahn (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

Also fahren bis jetzt Torsten, Rolf, zg, Alf und Hartmut bei mir mit.
Klaus S. will sich noch melden.
Gruß Knurri!


----------



## Klaus S. (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> Klaus S. will sich noch melden.
> Gruß Knurri!


 
meeeeeld....bin dabei :m


----------



## FishHunterBLN (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

hallo knurri, hätte noch jemanden zum mitfahren. hast du noch ein plätzchen frei?


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

@ Alf Stone

   und 

@ Leoparden - Baby


Ich werde Euch doch nicht meine Quellen preisgeben....#d#d

Aber wenn Ihr beide auf Heringe ausseit,dann nur los....|supergri|supergri|supergri

Der   STF  :g


----------



## leopard_afrika (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

Bevor wir gar nichts fangen wie du!?


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> Bevor wir gar nichts fangen wie du!?



Sag mal,sitzt Du ständig am PC  ?????
Vielleicht solltest Du " Ihn " mitnehmen,statt ´ner Rute !!!|supergri|supergri


Der  STF  |rolleyes


----------



## leopard_afrika (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

Wieviel nimmst du denn mit, wenn du alles wieder auspackst, was stff eingepack und geordnet hat?


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

?????????????????????


Mein kleines " Leoparden - Baby " schreib mal bitte verständlich !
STF und STFF sind am Rätzeln ......

Der   STF   :g


----------



## Nauke (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

Nun hört mal auf über Heringe zu palabern#t 

Wurden nicht schon 10 Kilo Dorsche gefangen |schlaf:


----------



## Alf Stone (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

@Leopard

Du hast natürlich recht erst der Hering und dann die Hornies.

Macht es eigentlich Sinn auch mal mit ner PLattfischmontage bei Abdrift zu fischen und dort nen Stück Hering oder Shrimps hinterherzuzotteln?
Hab auch mal gesehen, daß einer mit Regenwürmer an Beifängern Erfolg hatte.
Also wohlgemerkt nur Regenwürmer an Beifängerhaken...


----------



## leopard_afrika (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

Regenwürmer oder Wattwurm?
Das mit den Plattfischen hab ich auch schon gehört, aber noch nicht versucht.


----------



## Knurrhahn (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

Auto ist voll.

Tortsen+Freund, Rolf, zg, Alf, Hartmut, Klaus S und ich macht 8 Personen.
Ich hoffe ich habe keinen vergessen.
Wird kuschelig.
Gruß Knurri!


----------



## leopard_afrika (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

Moin Knurri, stand da nicht was davon, daß du deine Frau mitbringen willst?


----------



## Knurrhahn (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

Meine Frau fährt mit Klausizweitausi, Luzifer und Reiner nach Wismar.
Gruß Knurri!


----------



## Knurrhahn (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> Moin Knurri, stand da nicht was davon, daß du deine Frau mitbringen willst?




Da stand nie, dass ich sie mitbringen will.:q :q 
Aber wenn es um`s  Angeln geht werde ich sie nie los,da bekommt sie auch jedes mal ihre Schicht getauscht.;+ ;+ :q :q :q 
Gruß Knurri!


----------



## leopard_afrika (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

Dann ist ja gut!
Hatte so das Bild aus der Fernsehwerbung vor Augen, wo die ihr Baby vergessen. ( Autowerbung glaub ich ) )))


----------



## Knurrhahn (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

Hier eine Liste von Leuten die eine Angelkarte bestellt haben.
Schaut mal nach ob ich jemand vergessen habe.

1 Hartmut
2 afischi
3 Torsten
4 Dittmar
5 Hans Jürgen
6 Werner
7 Wolfgang
8 Dirk
9 Reiner
10 Rolf
11 Frank
12 Luzifer
13 Klausi 2000


Gruß Knurri!


----------



## Knurrhahn (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

Hat jemand von euch so eine kleine digitale Fisch-Waage und kann sie mitbringen?


----------



## Knurrhahn (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

Ich habe gerade mit dem Kapitän der Eltra gesprochen.
Sind gerade unterwegs.
Es werden jede menge Heringe gefangen.
Also vergesst eure Herings-Vorfächer nicht.
Gruß Knurri!


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade mit dem Kapitän der Eltra gesprochen.
> Sind gerade unterwegs.
> Es werden jede menge Heringe gefangen.
> Also vergesst eure Herings-Vorfächer nicht.
> Gruß Knurri!




Danke Knurri !!!

Als ich es den beiden " Ungläubigen " ( Leo-Baby & Alfi ) sagte
haben Sie nur unwissend #c,wie immer....|rolleyes


Der   STF


----------



## leopard_afrika (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

Wer hilft mir, diesen Lästerhannes Kiel zu holen? ))


----------



## BT-Holger (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

Ju Mo,


so bin aus dem alljährlichen Family Ostsee Urlaub zurück. Komischerweise hatte ich wieder mein ganzes Angelzeug im Auto)
Dorsch beim Spinnangeln sah in Kägsdorf schlecht aus, weil andauernd kleine Hornpieper sich den Köder geschnappt haben. In der Brandung hat es ganz gut gerumpelt. 
Was ich so von den Kleinbootfahrern gesehen habe, macht mir ganz gute Hoffnungen auf Freitag.


bd


Holger


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> Wer hilft mir, diesen Lästerhannes Kiel zu holen? ))




Wiedermal typisch, " Undank  ist der Welten Lohn ",da will
man nett sein und dann das.....#d

Ok,dann werde ich Euch nichts mehr |bla:....basta|rolleyes


Der  STF  :g


----------



## Alf Stone (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*



Seeteufelfreund schrieb:


> Wiedermal typisch, " Undank  ist der Welten Lohn ",da will
> man nett sein und dann das.....#d
> 
> Ok,dann werde ich Euch nichts mehr |bla:....basta|rolleyes
> ...



Du bist der "Godfather des Hochseeangelns"...|engel:
Ich verneige mich vor dir und ziehe virtuell den Hut für dein Fachwissen...#r
|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri:m


----------



## leopard_afrika (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

Ja, ja so isses, keiner hilft mir. Aber das war ja klar, endlich mal nen richtig großen Fisch an der Leine, und schon kneift ihr! )) Zum Glück hab ich ja die halbe Familie mit, müssen die alten Männer eben ran. ))))

P.S. Übrigens sind noch immer Plätze frei auf der MS Eltra


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> Ja, ja so isses, keiner hilft mir. Aber das war ja klar, endlich mal nen richtig großen Fisch an der Leine, und schon kneift ihr! )) Zum Glück hab ich ja die halbe Familie mit, müssen die alten Männer eben ran. ))))
> 
> P.S. Übrigens sind noch immer Plätze frei auf der MS Eltra




Wo soll da noch " Platz " sein,wenn Du auf dem Kahn bist !!|rolleyes|rolleyes


Der   STF  :g


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*



Alf Stone schrieb:


> Du bist der "Godfather des Hochseeangelns"...|engel:
> Ich verneige mich vor dir und ziehe virtuell den Hut für dein Fachwissen...#r
> |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri:m




" Bengel " ...man sieht sich ja am Freitag .....|director:


Der   STF   :g


----------



## Knurrhahn (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

So Leute die Angelkarten sind bestellt.
Wind soll am Freitag kräftig aus Süd kommen.
Regnen soll es nicht.
Aber mal sehen, ist ja noch etwas hin.
Gruß Knurri!


----------



## Alf Stone (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

@Knurri

Wann ist eigentlich Treffpunkt mit dir?


----------



## Knurrhahn (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

Ich werde am Freitag den 20.10 um 2.45 Uhr  ( Schei....    Schei.... )|uhoh: 
auf dem Rasthof Stolper Heide sein.

Ich warte vor dem Hotel ( also nicht an der Tankstelle ) auf euch, 3 Uhr  fahre ich los.

Gruß Knurri!


----------



## Alf Stone (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

Oki!
Dann werd ich mich mit Hartmut entsprechend verabreden.
Kannste mir noch per PM deine Handynummer schicken, zur Sicherheit?


Grüße aus Berlin von Thoralf


----------



## Knurrhahn (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*



Alf Stone schrieb:


> Oki!
> Dann werd ich mich mit Hartmut entsprechend verabreden.
> Kannste mir noch per PM deine Handynummer schicken, zur Sicherheit?
> 
> ...



Meine Handynummer findet ihr alle auf meiner HP
Ist also kein Geheimnis.
Tel 0175 177 9861


----------



## Alf Stone (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

Achso, na dann alles klar!
Ist notiert...


----------



## Knurrhahn (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

vergleicht noch mal die Tel.Nr ich hatte einen Tippfehler.#d #d


----------



## Quappenqualle (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

Also ich denke, ich komme mit,  wenn ich darf...

Hab vorhin gerade mit Holger teleniert und werde ihn, wenn es hinhaut (Genehmigung der höchstrichterlichen Instanz fejlt noch..|supergri ) am Freitag morgen abholen..

Was bedeutet das mit den Angelkarten?? Ist damit der Küstenschein gemeint, Knurri? Den hab ich nämlich schon bis Ende 06 gelöst...

Bis denne also, mit 3 Windstärken aus S übrigens (kräftig ist bei mir  Wind ab 5 bft... )....


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

So Ihr " Landratten ",melde mich ab in richtung Wismar.
Sehen uns ja am Freitag auf der Eltra....bis die Tage!!!


Der  STF :g


----------



## Quappenqualle (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

Alles klar, ich bin dabei! Hab mich soeben angemeldet.


----------



## Knurrhahn (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

Anmeldung ist angekommen !

Gruß Knurri


----------



## Klaus S. (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> ...auf dem Rasthof Stolper Heide sein.
> 
> Ich warte vor dem Hotel ( also nicht an der Tankstelle ) auf euch, 3 Uhr  fahre ich los.



Was gebe ich denn da in den Navi ein?? Find da sonst als alter Schleswig-Holsteiner ja nie hin


----------



## Knurrhahn (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

*Rasthof Stolper Heide*


----------



## Klaus S. (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

Geht wirklich :q
Man muß aber über Raststätten rein gehen und nicht über Adresse. Man, hab das Teil erst paarmal benutzt #h


----------



## tknipser (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

Schade, da wäre ich auch gern dabei gewesen aber leider klappt bei mir der Termin nicht. Vielleicht könnte man ja sowas noch einmal organisieren und den Termin dann vielleicht auf einen Samstag legen?! Petri euch allen.


----------



## Knurrhahn (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

Bis morgen.#h #h #h #h #h #h 

Gruß Knurri!


----------



## Klausi2000 (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

So, zurück vom Dorsch-Pokal ... ich bin hundemüde, vielleicht aber doch ein kurzer Abriss des Tages: 

Abfahrt 2:00 Uhr (bei mir 2:03  ) - Treffen mit den Berlinern um 2:45 ... Ankunft Wismar ca. 06:00 Uhr ... Aufbauen, Hallo-Sagen, erster Kaffee ... Abfahrt gegen 06:45 Uhr ... 

Da in den letzten Tagen schlecht gefangen wurde (wohl fast nur Heringe) - wollte Ulli - der Kapitän - etwas weiter raus ... vor Rerik ... also ca. 3 Stunden Fahrt, die mit Kaffee und Frühstück sowie netten Gesprächen überbrückt wurde. 

Ich mache es kurz: Der Fang war nicht zufriedenstellend - es wurden ein paar Fische bis zu 66cm gefangen ... die Meisten hatten wohl 1-2 Fische, aber es gab auch ein paar die  leider Schneider blieben. Uli hat fast Alles probiert und wirklich viele Stellen angefahren - aber es ging immer nur ganz kurz ein bisschen ... 3-4 Fische dann war Ruhe ... auf den anderen Booten lief wohl auch nix ... wir haben dann noch ca. eine 3/4 Stunde durch eine ausführliche Polizeikontrolle verloren und zu guter Letzt wurde noch nach Hering gesucht, dann aber nicht mehr gefunden ... gegen 17:45 Uhr waren wir wieder im Hafen. Es wurden 8 Preise vergeben - z.B. Penn Rute, Abu Cardinal Rolle etc. ... und jeder Teilnehmer hat einen Pilker von Duralure zu Beginn erhalten ... Vielen Dank an Holger von www.Bigtackle.de für die Organisation und z.T. dem Stiften der Preise!!


Die Stimmung war trotzdem Klasse und übereinstimmend haben wir verabredet, dass dieses Event in Ähnlicher Form auch im nächsten Jahr wieder stattfinden wird!

==> So morgen vielleicht mehr - vielleicht auch von den Anderen ... 

Viele Grüße,
Christian


----------



## Pete (21. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

schade, dass der fisch nicht das sahnekrönchen eurer tour wurde...bestimmt fein organisiert und top unterstützt!!!
wer weiß, woran es lag...ich vermute mal, dass das wasser einfach noch zu warm ist...obwohl um rügen zur zeit schon richtig gut dorsch gefangen wird...ein bekannter hatte von wiek aus einen 90 ps-schlitten gemietet...dorsche bis 95 cm waren vor arkona der lohn...


----------



## leopard_afrika (21. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

Ich fand die Tour Klasse! Jede Menge Leute vom AB kennengelernt, andere auch mal woanders als beim Meeresanglerstammtisch wiedergetroffen... , auf der Ostsee geangelt. Das mit dem Fisch war eben so. Es gibt immer weniger Dorsch, ein Kutter hat eben mehr Scheuchwirkung als ein Kleinboot, das Wasser ist noch zu warm..., egal, wir waren angeln und es hat Spaß gemacht!
Am fängigsten war übrigens Rot- Schwarz, ob bei Beifängern oder Pilkern. Hatte damit nen Glücksgriff getan, da ich selbst fast nur damit angelte und auch für meinen Vater und meinen Onkel, die auch mit waren, bei den Pilkern von Duralure auch ausschließlich Rot- Schwarz auswählte, was zumindest bei meinem Onkel und mir gleich zum Erfolg führte. Mein Vater bleibt bei den ersten Driften sowieso immer Schneider.  Warum? Keine Ahnung, is aber so.
Ich freue mich jedenfalls darauf, meinen Ostseetouren auch beim nächsten mal dieses Event hinzuzufügen!
Danke noch mal den Leuten um Knurri und Holger für die so kurzfristige und erfolgreiche Orga und für die bereitgestellten Preise!!!


----------



## Alf Stone (21. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

Danke auch noch mal für die tollen Preise.
Und ich wollte nochmal nachfragen, was eigentlich der Seeteufelfreund gefangen hat, daß kam gestern gar nicht so deutlich heraus?


----------



## Knurrhahn (21. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

Hi Leute

Nach sehr kurzer Planungszeit fand gestern der gemeinsam von Bigtackle und Knurris-Angeltouren veranstaltete Ostsee-Dorschpokal stat.
Erlebt habe ich Sachen "zB Polizeikontrolle" die ich so vorher auch noch nicht kannte.
Obwohl sich Uli der Kapitän wirklich viel Mühe gegeben hat den Fisch zu finden, war der Fang nicht sehr berauschend.
Aber was soll es, wenn sie nicht beißen wollen hilft auch keine geballte Ladung an kompetenten Anglern.
Der Sieger des 1.Ostsee-Dorschpokals ist *Alf Stone*
Ich möchte mich an dieser Stelle auch noch einmal für die gestifteten Preise von Bigtackle und Duralure die schon
ihre Unterstützung für den 2.Ostsee-Dorschpokal 2007 zugesichert haben bedanken.
Gerade die Pilker von Duralure haben den einem oder anderm Angler doch noch einen Dorsch beschert.
Gruß Knurri!


----------



## leopard_afrika (21. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

Hey Alf,
der war jetzt fies! Was meinst du, wer hatte denn am Heck des Schiffes die meiste Scheuchwirkung? Die Fische machten dort einen leichten Bogen ums Schiff und wer stand da als schadenfroher Abstauber und gewann damit den Pokal ? Wir alle wissen das!
Übrigens, die größten Fische hatte ja wohl ich, nacheinander Nauke, Cottonfox, afischi gefangen, da kommst du mit deinen 66 cm- Dörschchen ja wohl nicht ran! ))


----------



## Nauke (21. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> Hey Alf,
> der war jetzt fies! Was meinst du, wer hatte denn am Heck des Schiffes die meiste Scheuchwirkung? Die Fische machten dort einen leichten Bogen ums Schiff und wer stand da als schadenfroher Abstauber und gewann damit den Pokal ? Wir alle wissen das!
> Übrigens, die größten Fische hatte ja wohl ich, nacheinander Nauke, Cottonfox, afischi gefangen, da kommst du mit deinen 66 cm- Dörschchen ja wohl nicht ran! ))



Ungerechte Welt:r 

Da hat sich einer auf den Fangen von Mitanglern spezialisiert und hat als
ungewollten Beifang auch noch drei Dorsche.#d 

Trotz meiner Spezialausrüstung ist der Sieg nur knapp an mir vorbei 
gegangen. Denn Stoni stand nur einen Meter neben mir:q 

Zu meiner anglerischen Leistung kann ich feststellen, sie ist absolut stabiel.
Meine dritte Kuttertour, und konstand drei mal Schneider.:q 

Desto trotz war es ein sehr schöner Tag auf See. Die Organisation war
perfekt und ich konnte wieder einige Boardies, welche alle durch die Bank
weg nette Kerle sind, kennen lernen.

Übrigens Klaus S. ist gar nicht so giftig wie er beim Skat tut:q :q :q 

Einen Fischereischein braucht man aufm Kudder auch nicht. Es reicht
wenn man ihn tags drauf zur zuständigen WAPO faxt.
Vorraussetzung ist allerdings so ein netter Wasserschützer wie gestern.#6 #h


----------



## afischi (21. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

Moin Moin,

bin auch von den Toten erwacht.
Es war doch gestern ein schöner Tag. Das Wetter war super
und die Leute(Bordies oder auch nicht) waren sehr angenehm.#6
Trotzdem ich nur einen kleinen untermassigen Dorsch hatte,
war die Zeit für mich gut angelegt.
Beim nächsten Mal müssen wir aber eine Seite für Dirk reservieren.

Gruss an alle

André


----------



## leopard_afrika (21. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

Ok., ok., ich nehm den Bug.


----------



## Klaus S. (21. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

Moin moin,

ich möchte mich als erstes auch bei Knurri und Holger von Bigtackle für die tolle Organisation bedanken. 
Auch an @afischi nochmals mein Dankeschön für die schnelle Heimreise. 
War wirklich eine super Tour auch wenn kaum Fisch da war. Das die Fische nicht so wollten wie wir es gerne hätten, dafür kann ja keiner was. 
Ich bin im nächsten Jahr auf jeden Fall wieder dabei #6#6#6

Achja, Nauke ist auch gar nicht solch Miesepeter wie ich immer dachte |supergri Und das mit den Angeln wird er auch noch irgendwann lernen 

@B-T Holger
konnte leider nicht zum Probewerfen kommen da mein Sohnemann seine ersten Rotaugen drillte und ich ihn einfach nicht dazu überreden konnte gen Fahrländer See zu tuckern. Man war er stolz auf seine 4 ersten Rotaugen #6 
Die gab es dann gleich zum Abendbrot als Sahnehering (psssst nicht verraten das Nachbars Katze die Rotaugen bekommen hat)


----------



## Nauke (21. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Achja, Nauke ist auch gar nicht solch Miesepeter wie ich immer dachte |supergri Und das mit den Angeln wird er auch noch irgendwann lernen



Noch paar sonne Bemerkungen und Du lernst der Miesepeter mal kennen:q 

Und was das Angeln betrifft, scheint dein Sohn dir ja einiges voraus zu haben|jump:


----------



## BT-Holger (22. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

Moin,

jau war ein supertolles Event. Mein Dank auch an Knurri, Christian und die Crew von der Eltra.
Es war eine nette und freundliche Crew, die äusserst bemüht um ihre Gäste war. Ein Käpt´n der alles versucht hat uns an den Fisch zu bringen und über die Boardtröte auch seine Crew namentlich vorgestellt hat.
Fische sind ja auch zwei, drei gekommen. Hab da in letzter Zeit schlimmeres erlebt und gehört.
Und als kleines Topping noch ne Kontrolle von einem sehr freundlichen und kulanten Wapo. Alles in allem eine tolle Werbung für Wismar als Kutterhafen. Von den den schlechten Beispielen in Wismar sollte sich keiner beeinflussen lassen.

@ Klaus S.

Wir haben dich in der Bucht an der Römerschanze stehen sehen. Ist ein ganz schön kräftiger Stecken der seine 200g braucht, um sich aufzuladen. Hatte unsere neue Teamjacke mit bei, damit Du die mal anprobierst.

Sach ma,ist Dein Sohn nicht jünger als meiner? Wie hast Du das hingekriegt?
Tell me the secret!

bd


Holger


----------



## Klaus S. (22. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*



BT-Holger schrieb:


> Hatte unsere neue Teamjacke mit bei, damit Du die mal anprobierst.


 
Schlag nächste Woche mal bei dir im Laden auf und dann probier ich das Teil mal an. 



> Sach ma,ist Dein Sohn nicht jünger als meiner? Wie hast Du das hingekriegt?


 
Soll ich dir nun erklären wie ich in meinen hohen Alter noch einen Sohn gezeugt habe oder was willst du wissen??  
Des deutschen Mannes Pflicht... lass ihn reinhängen mehr brauchst du nicht.


----------



## BT-Holger (22. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

@ Klaus,

Dein nordischer Humor ist dir auch in Spandau nicht verloren gegangen. So faul einen Sohn zu zeugen, Alter da hätte ich Dir mehr Bewegungsdrang und Fantasie zugtraut. 
Nee, mein Sohn versucht ja mit zweieinhalb gerade mal seine Angelkünste mit Magnetfischen. Wüßte gar nicht wie ich ihm die Geduld zum richtigen Angeln vermitteln sollte.


bd

Holger


----------



## Klaus S. (22. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

@Big-Holger
tja Holger... mein Sohnemann ist schon fast 5 Jahre |supergri
also schon vieeeeeeel größer als deiner. Meine Tochter ist fast 2 Jahre, da hast du wohl bisschen was durcheinander gebracht mit dem Alter. Aber wirst schon sehen wenn du das erste Mal mit deinem Sohnemann auf dem Wasser bist vergisst du auch alle Termine |bla: Das Gesicht als der erste Fisch am Haken hing veresse ich bestimmt nicht so schnell #6

Was bedeutet eigentlich das "bd"??? bis dann? Best Dealer?? Oder watt???


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (22. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*



Alf Stone schrieb:


> Danke auch noch mal für die tollen Preise.
> Und ich wollte nochmal nachfragen, was eigentlich der Seeteufelfreund gefangen hat, daß kam gestern gar nicht so deutlich heraus?





Man muß der " Jugend " auch den Vortritt lassen......


Der   STF    #h


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (22. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

Jo,dann möchte ich mich hier auch mal,bei allen beteiligten und den beiden Sponsoren herzlich bedanken,ebenso bei der Crew der " MS Eltra ".
War mal wieder ´nen toller Tag auf See auch wenn die Fische oder meine Köder nicht so wollten.
War ja dafür ´nen Tag vorher mit @ AngelCarsten und Paul auf der " MB Wismar ",den Heringen nachstellen.

Apropo Köder,von welchen gratis Pilkern wird hier gesprochen ???
Vielleicht hätte ich auch so einen nutzen sollen....:c


Der   STF  #6


----------



## Nauke (22. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*



Seeteufelfreund schrieb:


> Jo,dann möchte ich mich hier auch mal,bei allen beteiligten und den beiden Sponsoren herzlich bedanken,ebenso bei der Crew der " MS Eltra ".
> War mal wieder ´nen toller Tag auf See auch wenn die Fische oder meine Köder nicht so wollten.
> War ja dafür ´nen Tag vorher mit @ AngelCarsten und Paul auf der " MB Wismar ",den Heringen nachstellen.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

Knurri hat ne Kiste mit Pilker vor dem ersten Stopp rausgestell. Jeder von
der AB Truppe durfte sich da einen aussuchen.

Ja, wer deinen hat#c  #h


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (22. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*



Nauke schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Knurri hat ne Kiste mit Pilker vor dem ersten Stopp rausgestell. Jeder von
> der AB Truppe durfte sich da einen aussuchen.
> ...




Jo,dann wird sich wohl einer über 2 Pilker gefreut haben...

" Wer zu Spät kommt,schaut inne leere Pilkerkiste ":q:q

Der  STF  #6


----------



## BT-Holger (22. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

@ Klaus S,

kein Thema Alter! Ich weiß doch wie das mit den Kinnas ist.

bd [bis denne; bis dann; Beck´s denne]

@ STF & all,

wir hatten mit Knurri und Christian für jeden Teilnehmer der auf der Meldeliste stand je einen Pilker von Duralure. 
Diese wurden von uns abgezählt und Christian hat sie ja dann hingestellt, nachdem er ein paar Worte dazu gesagt hat, daß sich jeder einen Pilker nehmen darf.
Offensichtlich hat es da ein paar Kommunikationsprobleme gegeben, sonst hätte ja jeder einen.

c ya

Holger


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (22. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*



BT-Holger schrieb:


> @ Klaus S,
> 
> kein Thema Alter! Ich weiß doch wie das mit den Kinnas ist.
> 
> ...





Jetzt weiß ich auch,warum ich nix gefangen hab....:c:c



Der   STF


----------



## Quappenqualle (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*



Seeteufelfreund schrieb:


> Jetzt weiß ich auch,warum ich nix gefangen hab....:c:c



Ja, Ja, da geht's Dir wie mir. Ich musste auch auf die eigenen Pilkers zurückgreifen...
Aber ich bezweifle, dass ich besser mit nem Duralure gefngen hätte. 

Auch von mir nochmal: Vielen Dank! Nette Crew, nette Veranstaltung, schöner Tag auf See (vielleicht der letzte mit so schönem Wetter in 2006) leider wenig Fisch und ne ziemlich lange Tuckerstrecke so quer durch die Wismarer Bucht...


----------



## BT-Holger (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

@ Quappenqualle,


ich hab Dir doch die Farbe des Tages gegeben ))
Die hat doch halbwegs gefunzt.


c ya


Holger


----------



## Quappenqualle (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsames Angeln auf der MS Eltra*

@ Holger: Stimmt!  Aber Farbe wird nicht verraten... (silence is golden..)
Schreibst Du mir bitte noch mal den Namen der Baitcasting-Multi durch (wegen Weihnachten...)...


----------

